# Unfamiliar notification



## Dithomas (Jan 27, 2016)

my iPad has a notification saying - Your Apple ID and phone number are now being used for iMessage on a new iPhone. If you recently signed into "iPhone (2)" you can ignore this notification. 

I did not sign into "iPhone (2)" 

What does this mean??

Thank you for your help!!


----------

